# oh well



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

hi all well its cd27 on month 2 of clomid and tonight i have started to bleed very disappointed although slightly confused as i normally have a 34/35 day cycle  

out of curiosity though if i started bleeding this evening (Saturday) when should i start taking the clomid again (cd2)?

thanks for the help 

minky79


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Minky

Sorry AF turned up Hun 

If AF arrives in the evening you do not class it as day 1, tomorrow will be day one. I think some clinics only class day 1 when you have a `wake up bleed`.
I usually class mine as day one if AF arrives before early tea time, any later and I class the next day as day one. Does that make any sense?  LOL

If I was you I wouldn't start my clomid until Monday 

HTH's Hun and good luck for this cycle!   Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you 

Nicky x x x


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

hi nicky

thank you for getting back to me. that is what i thought but i am sure you know what its like when ur cycle catches you out especialy as i normaly gey a warning that i will come on the af turns up the next morning. sorry tmi and hope ur right 3rd time lucky and thinking of you 2 and wishing you the best of luck.

minky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Minky

Sorry AF turned up  

Clomid can effect the length of your cycles - either lengthen or shorten them.

As Nicky says, I'd class today as your CD1 & start taking Clomid tomorrow.

Wishing you lots of luck for your next round  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Minky - sorry for the disappointing news.
I'm normally 34/35 days too - I'm on day 3 today, so I'll be following you through this month (it's my first cycle)

Alison


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Minky,

Sorry the nasty   got you hunny.Hope your ok x You class the 1st full day of bleeding as day 1 !!!


Kelly x


----------



## kim33 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry    got you,very best of luck for this cycle 

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry minky,
Best of luck this cycle.
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry she got you hun. Lots of love and  

xx


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

thank you every1 for all your kind wishes i was Trying to talk to my DH last night about how i am feeling and men just don't get it do they its like OH well Ur not pregnant there is plenty more to life.  are they just totally clueless or what ?  

best of luck every1

how is it going Alison ?

minky


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Same as you today hun,
wanna be my buddy this cycle?


----------



## minky79 (Jul 7, 2005)

ok natalie that would be nice hun. Where u from ?


----------

